# Gibraltar -an ecological timebomb?



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

I got worried when I read about Gibraltar being an "ecological time bomb "
Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

adinanz said:


> I got worried when I read about Gibraltar being an "ecological time bomb "
> Does anyone know more about this?


It is very disturbing. I am always horrified by the fact that people are blithely swimming on the beach there, with oil tankers and aircraft carriers moored a few hundred yards away and the refinery chimneys belching smelly fumes. Fortunately the prevailing wind, the Levante, is from the East and blows them out into the Atlantic rather than back towards the Rock of Gibraltar.

I saw a documentary on Spanish TV about it last year, including some of the same interviews with local residents and the doctor. The documentary suggested that there was a cover-up by the Spanish government - they won't collect the necessary epidemiological data because if the petrochemical plant had to close, it would put thousands more people out of work. 

The British navy don't have clean hands either, they dumped some polluted material in Gib which washed up on the nearby beaches a couple of years ago.

I think this deserves a thread of its own, if a kindly mod feels like moving it?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This report suggests that the Junta de Andalucia and the Gibraltar Government have conducted studies which confirm that cancer rates in the Campo de Gibraltar and Gibraltar itself are average. 

I'm not saying all is well but the at least persistent rumour that cancer rates are high here appears to be unfounded.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> This report suggests that the Junta de Andalucia and the Gibraltar Government have conducted studies which confirm that cancer rates in the Campo de Gibraltar and Gibraltar itself are average.
> 
> I'm not saying all is well but the at least persistent rumour that cancer rates are high here appears to be unfounded.


Well, they would say that, wouldn´t they ...

An independent study at Seville University published last year drew different conclusions:

"The methodology applied in the study is meticulously laid out and the document is heavily referenced throughout. It examines the many potential factors which can affect health trends and mortality in populations and concludes that the Bay towns (excluding Gibraltar), portray a higher than national risk of contracting a number of diseases or even, of dying earlier, than other Spanish communities. Sufficiently so, that the author adds:

“These results point to the importance of continuing research in order to better understand the risk posed in the area studied and its determining factors. We think that it is also necessary to put forward specific action plans to deal with one of the possible sources of the problem, as the people of the area have been claiming for some time, all the more so when current public administrative planning for the area envisages, not the limitation of industrial concentration and communication networks, but rather accelerating and enhancing economic development to increasingly unsustainable levels. “

CampoPulse: University of Seville: Health study results demands more research needed in the Campo area


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually I came across a few articles about it recently when I was looking for some information about Gibraltar on the other discussion and it is worrying to say the least. It is not only in Gibraltar but also in the surronding areas in Spain . Bunkering is the main cause, which also puts Gibraltar as the world's worst offender in terms of CO2 emmisions per capita? I'm not sure how much thruth is in that one, it could be propaganda, but surely I would steer away from swimming in the area.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

I've also heard about Gibraltar being badly polluted. Pollution is unfortunately a big problem in many parts of South Spain it seems. It seems incredible to think that the air quality in big cities like London is substantially better than here in Seville.

I did quite a lot of investigation on this subject when I first moved down south from Madrid. There seem to be pockets of contamination around industrialized areas like Gibraltar, Huelva and parts of Cadiz, however it isn't limited to just those areas it seems. Up here in Seville, pollution is also a problem and although there is some industry here, the main culprit continues to be traffic and the increase in the number of diesel cars on the road. A diesel car pollutes 6 times more than a petrol car from what I read. 

Ecologistas en Accion (the Spanish ecologist society) create a yearly report on air quality which is always interesting (if slightly depressing) reading. Unfortunately Spain doesn't seem to take this issue seriously enough yet, especially when big industry and the employment it brings is a factor in the equation.

There was also a programme on Spanish tv a year or so back about the "Triangle of Death" which exists in a particular area covering parts of Huelva, Cadiz and Seville provinces. This programme focussed on the higher cancer rates in this triangle and discussed whether it could be related to the pollution caused by heavy industry. If anyone is interested I'll try to find the name of the programme, but it is a bit depressing viewing


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Forgot to add - it is also probably fair to say that background air pollution levels of some contaminants (e.g. Particle matter) are higher due to the dry climate (rain helps to clear the air) and dust from the sahara, however it doesn't seem this is the only factor.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, they would say that, wouldn´t they ...


Just noticed that - that's a conspiracy theorist phrase. 

Didn't have you down as one of those


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Just noticed that - that's a conspiracy theorist phrase.
> 
> Didn't have you down as one of those


I´m not, as a rule. But in this case - well, there is a lot at stake and there seems to be a marked reluctance to pool resources and do a comprehensive study. I hope I´m wrong.


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, the more I read about this , the more doubts I have about moving close to Gibraltar........


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well unless you actually live around the Bahia de Algeciras where the petrochemical plants are, I wouldn't worry. Millions of us have managed to survive here for years without getting poisoned!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with Alcalaina - you don't have to live close. We're about 1/2 hour away - Alcalaina a bit further but it's far enough away to be able to ignore it. 

I personally wouldn't worry (health-wise) about living closer - but the smell can be a bit off at times.


----------

